# My Eggs Hatched!! Look At The Pictures!!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

THERE'S TWO BABIES, BUT YOU REALLY CANT SEE ONE!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, those are baby pigeons all right!!!  Glad they've finally made it into the world. Now you be sure to keep us updated with pictures............I want to see what color they'll be. 
I can see both little heads in that first picture. Cute.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, those are baby pigeons all right!!!  Glad they've finally made it into the world. Now you be sure to keep us updated with pictures............I want to see what color they'll be.
> I can see both little heads in that first picture. Cute.


yes, i want to see what the colors will turn out to be too!! the mother is brown and the father is white, hopefully, there are some cool colors. i am so happy they finally hatched!! WHOA!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> yes, i want to see what the colors will turn out to be too!! the mother is brown and the father is white, hopefully, there are some cool colors. i am so happy they finally hatched!! WHOA!!


These aren't your first babies are they?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Congradulations!!! The new little ones are adorable!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> These aren't your first babies are they?


yes, they are!! the very very very very very very FIRST ones that were successful!! that's why i am so very very very very very very excited and happy!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhh! mom is cute too! congrats


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pigeonkeeper said:


> yes, they are!! the very very very very very very FIRST ones that were successful!! that's why i am so very very very very very very excited and happy!!


Congratulations!! They look wonderful. Now just sit back and let mom and dad do the hard work, and you can enjoy watching them grow up!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> yes, they are!! the very very very very very very FIRST ones that were successful!! that's why i am so very very very very very very excited and happy!!


Well, congratulations then!! Now, just because I'm a "mother hen", I got to tell you this and you probably already know. Don't be messing with the babies right now. I know I said we wanted pictures and we do, but when they are old enough to handle and get some pictures. Just stand back and admire, but let Mom and Dad do their job for the next 5 or 6 days until you get ready to band them. OK? Promise?


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, congratulations then!! Now, just because I'm a "mother hen", I got to tell you this and you probably already know. Don't be messing with the babies right now. I know I said we wanted pictures and we do, but when they are old enough to handle and get some pictures. Just stand back and admire, but let Mom and Dad do their job for the next 5 or 6 days until you get ready to band them. OK? Promise?


yes, i don't want to disturb them!! i only go to the farm and check them every 4-5 days, and i won't be seeing them a lot!! but they have enough food! 

by the way, how long does it take the baby pigeons to look like a full grown pigeon??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> yes, i don't want to disturb them!! i only go to the farm and check them every 4-5 days, and i won't be seeing them a lot!! but they have enough food!
> 
> by the way, how long does it take the baby pigeons to look like a full grown pigeon??


By the time they are 30 days old, a non-pigeon person probably couldn't tell the difference in a 30 day old and 1 year old. By 30 days, they are fully feathered and "look" grown. Until the open their mouth and squeak. That's a dead give away.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

can you still train them if they are raised by their parents?? cause i know some people who take the babies when they have just hatched and hand feed them and take care of them instead of the parents. i would really like my pigeons to be trained, cause that would be awesome!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> can you still train them if they are raised by their parents?? cause i know some people who take the babies when they have just hatched and hand feed them and take care of them instead of the parents. i would really like my pigeons to be trained, cause that would be awesome!!


trained to do what? Be your friend?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, PK! Enjoy your babies! It is so wonderful to see a young person so totally and absolutely enthused about baby pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

PK, 

They can be trained after they are a few weeks old. I know people hand raise them, but letting mom and dad raise them till they can be weaned is much better for them. They will be healthier. Your babies are beautiful.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's nice to see the babies again, they are so cute. 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

The FIRST babies are always so special and you will remember always.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

No sweetie, you don't have to hand feed a pigeon to train them. I let mom and dad do all the work on my doves, just handled them several times after they were a few weeks old, and now they fly to me when I go into the coop. Don't make mom or dad upset, it's the first set of babies. Be very careful. Now of course my parent couple will set and hatch or at least try to, even if I move the nest around for cleaning during incubation or mess with the babies on day one. I can pick up the nest and the mom won't bat an eye.


----------

